# Sites near airports please?



## 99870 (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi All,

Some may think me strange (I can confirm this!) but I am trying to find sites near airfields or directly in the flight paths of major airports.

I remember reading about a site in the caravan club magazine last year which was very close to Gatwick (I think?) and the planes were only a couple of hundred feet above the site as they approached to land.

Any recommendations please?

Chris.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Careful .....

With a dish like yours you risk having MI5 breathing down your neck after an enquiry like that! 

I thought, but maybe wrong, that the FCC in the States requires the built-in GPS of such dishes to prevent their use nearby airports.

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I seem to remember there's a nice site in Greece (near Thessalonika I think) - ideal for photographing military aircraft


----------



## 99870 (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi Dave,

I think there is more chance of the anorak police confiscating my binoculars and note book! :lol: 

Serious point about the dish though, I will see what I can find out!

Chris.


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

The motorhome show at the NEC later this year might just be your ideal venue, beleive there will be overnight parking onsite.


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

*Airport Approach Camp sites*

Hi Chris

You definately would "enjoy" Los Tres Estrellas site on the flight path to Barcelona Airport. Dependant upon wind direction aircraft..all civilian.. taking off or landing every 60 seconds during the day. As they pass over the site I would reckon altitude at about 150 metres. There is a site adjacent which is even closer but can't recall name.

Some relief from 2300 until 0600 or at least there was during the two seperate times we were there while visiting the city.

I certainly enjoyed it however the better half was not amused!!!but Barcelona made up for my failings!!

Enjoy

Ron


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Try the C&CC site at Chertsey - that's a lovely site but shame about the flightpath to Heathrow.

G


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Chris "Amberley Fields" Crawley it's in the campsite D/B We stayed early in the year to get daughter on an early flight.

You can only see one end of the runway, and even then the planes disappear behind the trees, so you don't actually see them land or take off.

Depending on the wind direction you can see them land or take off, wife sat in the front of the RV at night watching them, I told her she was sad. :lol: :lol: 

There are some place's around the airport where you could park up and climb on your roof to get a better view.

Olley


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

The Caravan Club site at Mildenhall,Suffolk (Round Plantation) is directly under the flight path to the USAF airbase.

They seem to start braking over the top of pitches 20&21 :lol: 

Only about half a mile footpath walk to watch the aircraft land.

RAF Lakenheath is nearby with a viewing area.

Nick


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chris, can't remember who it was, maybe some one else can help, but someone posted recently that they sat waving to passengers on planes landing at Charles de Gaulle airport.
My interests seem to be very similar to yours.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 99870 (Jul 3, 2006)

A Big thank you to everyone for your suggestions so far, I hope to visit some of them soon.

If anyone is interested in an informal meet with an aviation theme in the near future please email or send a PM. 

We (Chris & Jenny) are full timers so location doesn’t matter too much except Jenny would prefer it to be as far away from planes as possible! :lol: 

Best wishes to all,
Chris.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Camping Sevilla in Seville is just about on the runway.

If that is a transmit/receive unit on the roof you MUST NOT use it within five miles of any airfield


----------



## 99870 (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi Billym,

Thanks for the information on the site, and the concern about the dish.

It is a transmitter but I haven't used it near any airfields yet. I have contacted both the Department for Transport and the CAA for clarification on its use and await their response; I can’t seem to find anything on the net.  

Regards,
Chris.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

I cannot quite find the exact legislation but if you have time Google Tranportable Earth Station near airfields. It is there . It is Ofcom you need to speak to. A licence to use the equipment costs £200 and is under review


----------

